# Awesome accuracy



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.I've had one sitting on my bench for over a year I need to get that puppy installed.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the wixey on my table saw and my 735 planer and I also have their digital calipers. Honestly, I only use the wixey to compare how to my caliper reading as the 735 preset depth knob is remarkably accurate. I'm definitely a fan of Wixey products. I've been thinking about getting the one for the router as well.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I also love the Wixey products. I have their angle gauge, protractor, and this planer digital readout device. I have the WR510 mounted on my drum sander and it enables me to see exactly how much I'm adjusting the drum.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

> I also love the Wixey products. I have their angle gauge, protractor, and this planer digital readout device. I have the WR510 mounted on my drum sander and it enables me to see exactly how much I m adjusting the drum.
> 
> - Bill_Steele


Yeah, its super simple, can be adapted to many tools I bet, like your drum sander, or a drill press perhaps.

I need to look up more of their products, could probably use them.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got one on my Grizzly planer. I had to improvise brackets, but it came out well. Love it! I sometimes forget to turn it off. Fortunately, CR2032 batteries are cheap. Being an imperial guy, it's annoying that half a turn on the metric crank is not any distance I relate to. No matter, I just look at the DRO.

I also have DRO on my Ridged table saw, tennoning jig and bandsaw. The bandsaw one I had did of poor job of improvising the brackets, but it still works pretty well.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Made a 12-sided mailbox. That is twenty-four, 15 degree cuts set up with a Wixey angle gauge. I missed perfect by 1/2 of a degree. I have digital every where.


----------

